# Source for nichia NCSU033B uv led?



## mash.m (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi,

I don't know if this is the right cat, but i am searching for a nichia NCSU033B uv led. Does anybody know a source for a single NCSU033B ?

Thanks, markus


----------



## Th232 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don/McGizmo uses (used?) some in his builds, maybe try asking him nicely if he'll part with one on its own?


----------



## LarsB (Sep 9, 2011)

I have ordered two Nichia NCSU033B UV LEDs directly via Nichia's inquiries page at https://www.nichia.co.jp/en/contact/inquiries.html, via their branch in the Netherlands (where I currently live).

I paid 81 Euros per piece plus import VAT (19%, about 31 Euros).

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
LarsB


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to CPF LarsB!

That's some helpful info you posted, thanks!
I'm curious, did you actually use those UV LEDs for a flashlight project or something else?


----------



## LarsB (Sep 20, 2011)

THE_dAY said:


> Welcome to CPF LarsB!
> 
> That's some helpful info you posted, thanks!
> I'm curious, did you actually use those UV LEDs for a flashlight project or something else?


 
Hi, and thanks for the welcome!

Yes, in fact I used the two UV LEDs to modify a diving torch (Underwater Kinetics UK Sunlight C4 eLED), in order to be able to explore bio-fluorescence.

See https://picasaweb.google.com/106199910917431710533/Hurghada2011 for my results!

See also the following (much better quality) videos from other people:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnL1xTKQjNw (10:06)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLMAyYHNeeQ (9:08)
http://www.leddivelight.com/biofluorescent-night-dive-sunset-reef-east-end-of-grand-cayman/ (7:17) or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjPjiYyia_Q (7:17)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGWcoM7Apyc (5:24)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9GfctqCGKE (4:16)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHVI9vhgkXc (2:55)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78de8IoRY0M (2:31)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbXgG37vlYw (2:20)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZueVxQ-tIYU (1:59)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meczKORhpmo (1:20)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2KXbOPxH5I (0:25)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD4Z4RC_isc (0:25)

Enjoy!


----------



## LarsB (Sep 20, 2011)

More exactly, the price was € 81.82 a piece.
My charge number was AA5059-UaP7M. This means (see NCSU033B specs):
AA=produced October 2010, Ua=365nm, P7=270-310mW, M=3.6-4.0V.


----------



## LarsB (Sep 28, 2011)

See http://guest.engelschall.com/~sb/fluo-diving/ for the complete collection of information about fluorescent night dives, which will be kept up to date as more information becomes available.


----------



## mash.m (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried to order one NCSU033B with the inquirys, but the told me that no enduser can buy direct. After this a friend with a computer store try to inquiry one, but they told him the these uv leds are not for reselling! Any other ideas?

Markus


----------



## LarsB (Feb 14, 2012)

mash.m said:


> I tried to order one NCSU033B with the inquirys, but the told me that no enduser can buy direct. After this a friend with a computer store try to inquiry one, but they told him the these uv leds are not for reselling! Any other ideas?
> Markus



Did you explain to them what you wanted the LED for?
This is what I did, maybe they in fact made an exception for me from that rule of theirs you mentioned (of which I was not aware until now) because I did?
Or maybe the Dutch branch of Nichia was more liberal?

Maybe you could organize a group buy?
There have been several in the past in this forum, or in the laserpointerforums, if I remember well.

Good luck!


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Feb 27, 2012)

mash.m said:


> I tried to order one NCSU033B with the inquirys, but the told me that no enduser can buy direct. After this a friend with a computer store try to inquiry one, but they told him the these uv leds are not for reselling! Any other ideas?


Maybe we should put us together  I'm also looking for a Nichia NCSU033B. Are you also in german flashligh forums, Maybe we know each other?


----------



## LarsB (Feb 27, 2012)

I had two NC4U133A, lot BAQ052 rank UaP8d33aM, which I ended up not using. I paid 90.90 Euros per piece plus 35 Euros import tax.
See https://picasaweb.google.com/110815...OwnUltravioletDivingLamp3#5673681871846899122
I sold them in the meantime (I'm writing this on January 17th 2013).
They had wires soldered on and were used (tested) once only, just to make sure that they work.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Feb 27, 2012)

@LarsB

Thank you for the offer, but the voltage supply is to high for me. I want to use the LED in a signel mode P60 dropin. Therefore I need a NCSU033B.


----------



## LarsB (Jan 17, 2013)

If you want to see what underwater fluorescence looks like (which is what I was using the Nichia UV LEDs for),
and why some people say that it is like being in the movie "Avatar",
have a look at this video of mine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V9TCdCbX6U
This video was made with blue light (around 450 nm) instead of UV, however,
because the fluorescence is much stronger with blue light,
apparently because marine life has adapted to the properties of water,
which is more transparent to blue light than it is to UV.
Enjoy!


----------



## anuragwap (Feb 1, 2013)

Last October, Nichia America gave me quotes of $65/piece (with MOQ/Multiple of 6) for NCSU033B and $124/piece (with MOQ/Multiple of 3) for NC4U133A. There was 10% discount for 12+ quantites. Also I had to accept all flux ranks. To maximize mW/$ I ended up buying 3 NC4U133As, but they were from the lowest flux rank!

However, I've noticed LEDEngin now has some improved 365nm offerings from mouser, without such evil MOQ restriction. These still have slightly lower flux/higher V_f than the Nichia models, but at a reduced price.


----------



## LarsB (Aug 30, 2013)

BTW, everything you ever wanted to know about underwater fluorescence explained:

On The Rise: Fluorescence Night Dives - Background, Basics and Techniques

Even more great info about underwater fluorescence and fluorescence diving can be found here:

http://www.fluomedia.org/science/
http://www.fluopedia.org/publications/


----------

